# Budgie poo hanging off of his cloaca feather area



## Millet Only (May 25, 2021)

I came back into my room looking for them, and I saw one of them had a poo hanging off of his bottom area. How should I clean it, or will he/she do it himself?

(I still don't know their genders.)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The answer depends on the situation. Sometimes a bird will have a dropping hanging because it may have stuck to a feather on the way out and it is only one, in that case the bird will be able to remove it. If there are multiple droppings stuck to the vent then I would remove them and then you need to determine why the droppings are sticking to the vent if that is what you are seeing.


----------



## Millet Only (May 25, 2021)

It's only one, and now It's like hanging on by a hair to a new poop that is mostly white from what I can see. If you need pictures I can attach them, but for the day from now I won't be on talk budgies, so I'll probably respond by tomorrow.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok, just make sure that the droppings are not accumulating and blocking the vent, it will take more than a couple to do that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you post full-sized pictures of your budgies' ceres taken in natural light, no flash and no direct sunlight, we can advise you of their genders.*


----------



## Millet Only (May 25, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *If you post full-sized pictures of your budgies' ceres taken in natural light, no flash and no direct sunlight, we can advise you of their genders.*


Okay, I will do that later I'm kind of busy now.


----------



## 7cuties (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi, I used to have the same problem with one of my parakeets, Pineapple. He was constipated. I would see straining and poop still hanging from the hole. He was not able to fully poop it out. Because he is tame to eat from my hand. I fed him a bit of seeds with extra virgin olive oil on top. He is now 100% better and poops like a handsome budgie he is. 🥰🙏🏼 Hope your beauty gets better soon!


----------



## Kacy (Jun 27, 2021)

Millet Only said:


> I came back into my room looking for them, and I saw one of them had a poo hanging off of his bottom area. How should I clean it, or will he/she do it himself?
> 
> (I still don't know their genders.)


Hello, my first bird had a poo hanging from her a while back. I did take it off for her but I think they can do it themselves, I just didn’t want her to accidentally swallow any bacteria. One poo is usually nothing to worry about as long as they’re otherwise acting normal. Definitely keep an eye on them for a while though!

If more accumulates, if you see partially digest seed in it or if they have diarrhea definitely bring them to an avian vet. This happened to my second parakeet and it turns out she has Avian Gastro Yeast, (easily treatable if caught early.)
Your bird could also just need a little more water. Since budgies drink such a little amount, my vet suggested rinsing veggies or fruits they like with water before giving it to them!


----------

